# Just recieved my Airborne express Bill



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I made an order for some P's from Pedro and from what I had heard in the forums shipping was anywere from 35-55 bucks.

78.84!! thats just insane for a few P's overnighted, but what am I to do besides pay it and feel ripped off


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats a lot more than 55 that sucks.
i have not heard many good things about AE.
dixon


----------



## Bigbite (Nov 11, 2003)

WHEW!! I sure hope you got the fish for a very low price, to make up for the fleecing you took on that shipping...... OUCH!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

man that blows. Too bad our fish distributors aren't in Kansas or something like that, so destination isn't that far. Yeah, I got a bill for $48 bucks from airborne and the damn thing was under a pound. Was only baby Ps. And the shipping was hella more than the price of the Ps.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

damn that sucks. I was going to order a rhom from pedro when i get my new tank setup. But i gonna make a day outta it and see if you can pick up at pedro's if not ill go to sharkaquarium. I would rather drive 1.5 -2 hours than pay for shipping.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> damn that sucks. I was going to order a rhom from pedro when i get my new tank setup. But i gonna make a day outta it and see if you can pick up at pedro's if not ill go to sharkaquarium. I would rather drive 1.5 -2 hours and pay for shipping.


 you make no sense. drive + pay for shipping?

i ordered from pedro 2x for 10 rbps and total of 2 shipments totaled up at $80. 00. rbps = $40 x 2 = $80 + $80 = $160 that's why i haven't been buying any piranhas lately. the great thing about b.scotts selling is that he does extra low prices and include shipping


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats lame, thats more expensive than when I got fish shipped through Air Cargo. About $60 a box that held 12 pirayas. Next try to get fishes shipped air cargo if they can. Its a lot safer and seems cheaper. Does our community sponsors ship through air cargo?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> I made an order for some P's from Pedro and from what I had heard in the forums shipping was anywere from 35-55 bucks.
> 
> 78.84!! thats just insane for a few P's overnighted, but what am I to do besides pay it and feel ripped off


 I know how you feel. I got a bill from AE for 75$ for a fish that cost 100$. I almost paid more for shipping than the actual fish.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

:sad: sorry guys!! that blows









looks like we need a piranha-fury cargo plane to make deliverys...







who has a pilots license????????


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

NIKE, you steal the F16, i'll fly it


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

boxer said:


> Bigkrup444 said:
> 
> 
> > damn that sucks. I was going to order a rhom from pedro when i get my new tank setup. But i gonna make a day outta it and see if you can pick up at pedro's if not ill go to sharkaquarium. I would rather drive 1.5 -2 hours and pay for shipping.
> ...


 i meant to say i would rather drive than pay for shipping.


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

that is so fucked up. I ordered from pedro a couple weeks ago and have not recieved the bill yet. I'm getting scared now :sad:


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

what if you didn't pay the bill? do they contact your bank? what if you argue it and say that no way in hell a box of fiish can cost that much?


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> damn that sucks. I was going to order a rhom from pedro when i get my new tank setup. But i gonna make a day outta it and see if you can pick up at pedro's if not ill go to sharkaquarium. I would rather drive 1.5 -2 hours than pay for shipping.


 Where are you located? There's a really great fish store on Route 10 in East Hanover, NJ called Aquatic Visions (A.K.A.- Hanover Pet)...They're selling 5"-6" Caribas for $30; they have a few large Reds 6.5"-8" for only $40; and they have a decent selection of Serrasalmus species too. I got my 5" Manueli there for $80...Considering I've seen 5" Mannys go for $125...I'd say that's a pretty decent price..

You can give them a buzz at: 973-386-0885

Good luck.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sh*t, my AE bill was $94 for 2 small @$$ boxes.







why can't it just be FedEx, its way cheaper. now i'ma hafta work OVERTIME!! ahhhhh..


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

whooooooooooooa.....Nelly!!!!
Easy there fellas....
Pedro is a busy guy number one...
I ordered 12 RBP's from him about 6 weeks ago. 
It took him about ten days to get to my order.....but when I got my fish,
I had 15.....yeah...he threw in 3 extra and they all lived!!!
He also Called me as he was sending them out the door and told me when they would get here and the routing number...
I did get my seperate airbill.... 35 dollars. not bad from Jersey to Montana..
Chill for a few days...he'll get a hold of you....He's usually slammed busy.
Like any other good business person. 
I figure...locally....I'd have paid upwards of 13.00 per fish PLUS the drive 300 miles to get them.... Heck...my conversion van only gets 10 mpg....lol..
do the numbers.....15 x 13= 195.00........ that doesn't include my gas....
Shippings ok by me .....and I know there safe and will be here when he says...
Just be patient......give him a call on the phone...and hang in there...








later.......Str8up


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Skeelo said:


> Bigkrup444 said:
> 
> 
> > damn that sucks. I was going to order a rhom from pedro when i get my new tank setup. But i gonna make a day outta it and see if you can pick up at pedro's if not ill go to sharkaquarium. I would rather drive 1.5 -2 hours than pay for shipping.
> ...


 Im in northeastern PA. I was gonna take a road trip and go to NJ. i called every pet and fish store within 50 miles of me and the only thing they stock are rb's. I asked the places around me if they can order anything else but all they can get are rb's. Sharkaquarium is like 2 hours from me, ill prolly go there i hear they have some huge fish and i would love to see them. If Aquatic Visions is within a half hour maybe to stop by there too.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

my airborne bill came too.. it was first estimated on their friggin site at $24.. but the actual bill is $45....
their site calculator is BULLSHIBBY.. but oh well.......


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

no one is blaming pedro, just saying how both the sponsors use AE and AE can blow us hard. i was paying $8 a piranha instead of $4 but if i knew that, i would of never have bought piranhas. i would still have my lone super rbp


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

personally, i'd prefer paying a KNOWN amount for the shipping first.. instead of getting a bill that can be way more than expected.. that way.. i know how much shipping actually is.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

no no trash talk on Pedro, he did his part and hooked it up, its AE that blows a donkey dick and to EMJAYS comment about why not just not pay the bill, well because Im in a southern state if you know what I mean and I dont want any more attention brought to it than needed


----------



## beefer (Nov 15, 2003)

When I ordered from River Wonders the shipping was added to the bill right away so I knew how much it would be - aprox $30.00. I ordered from Ash last week and the shipping bill was seperate - it hasn't come yet no matter the price of shipping I will only order from The Fish Catcher in the future - Ash knows how to treat his customers!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

did riverwonders screw you too?


----------



## beefer (Nov 15, 2003)

They were okay on my first order - 2nd time around they sent me 3 rhoms instead of 3 rb's - they were pretty cool and gave me a refund- I just lost out on the shipping.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> my airborne bill came too.. it was first estimated on their friggin site at $24.. but the actual bill is $45....
> their site calculator is BULLSHIBBY.. but oh well.......


 I hear ya man...wtf's up with their calculator.

And why is Airborne express their main carrier? Why can't we choose our shipping method? I would think that fedex is cheaper and a lot more reliable than AE.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey guys I think I can help! I recieved a shipment from Pedro about 3 months ago and the bill was estimated to be about $40. When I recieved the bill it was $82! I called AE and asked what the hell happened and the lady told me that Pedro forgot to fill out the "air bill" that specifies the weight of the package. She said so they enter in a default weight of 17 pounds in this case. The lady then asked how much i think my package weighed and i said like 3 pounds. So she corrected the bill and brought my payment down to $35! 
I have notified Pedro about this and he said he doesnt fill out the air bill because if he miss calculates the weight there is a big penalty. So call AE and check it out. It worked for me!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Hey guys I think I can help! I recieved a shipment from Pedro about 3 months ago and the bill was estimated to be about $40. When I recieved the bill it was $82! I called AE and asked what the hell happened and the lady told me that Pedro forgot to fill out the "air bill" that specifies the weight of the package. She said so they enter in a default weight of 17 pounds in this case. The lady then asked how much i think my package weighed and i said like 3 pounds. So she corrected the bill and brought my payment down to $35!
> I have notified Pedro about this and he said he doesnt fill out the air bill because if he miss calculates the weight there is a big penalty. So call AE and check it out. It worked for me!


 will do !! thanks and I will keep you updated if it worked


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I recieved a Bill from AirBorne Express and it was 71.00 for two P's.
That Hurt Very Much ,









I even called Air Borne and ask them Why!
They told me some lame story because of size ..


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

damn man $80 bucks and you live in the states, the estimate to deliever to canada is $50, how could you be $80?

Anyways call em back...thank got i get all kinds of fish at LFS, shipping is both expensive and risky.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

pedro and ash may just need to buy a scale in order to fill out the papers. If it means costing my customer more money if I don't do that, then I would take the extra minute to weigh the package before shipping. I work for the company that makes sealants and paints. When we ship weird orders like one can of this colour and one can of that, we weigh the final package before we send it out. it saves our customers a ton of $.
also we use fedex next day air. they are pretty cheap, but right on time with orders. what we do is pay the freight, and bill it to the customers because the company gets a huge discount. maybe those guys should look into fedex. may come out cheaper


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

very good idea valhos..shipping companies should be able to give good deal for ASH and pedro since they're give them a lot of business.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

ah i dont really care what my ae bill will be aslong as i get my fish alive and well


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that sucks man. i got the estimate from their website and they said 38.50 or something like that, but when i got the bill it was for 51.68. sh*t happens.

Joe


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Air Borne .......SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I also order some P's from pedro and the shipping was alot more than my P's. Air borne says that my package was going to arrive before noon, And I got it around 7:30 pm. When I got the bill I call air borne to complain about the bill, and the time it arrive. They sayed to bad just pay your bill. I didn't get a discount for the late shipping. That sucks big times................................... :sad:


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i ordered one fish from ash, and i only live about 150 miles away from him and it cost me 40 bucks!!!!!!!! for one fish............. the shipping cost more than the damn fish............. that is the last time i have fish shippped


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

shipping sucks, I hate paying $65 just to get the fish I want. but like everything elese, if you want it enough, youll pay the extra money.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Well like I said try what I did, it worked for me.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You guys are bitch'in? My 13" Tern and 2 baby Caribas AE bill were $141. 3 dead SRB's and 2 Spilos for $75. And even got a late fee of $7 cause I wasnt here when bill was due.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Shipping was supposed to be 16.50( I only live in Indiana from Michigan) but I am waiting to see. It got delivered at 5 p.m and I had a dent in my package. They will get a complaint and lower the price otherwise of my shipping even it is only 16.50 or so .. otherwise I'm not paying


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> You guys are bitch'in? My 13" Tern and 2 baby Caribas AE bill were $141. 3 dead SRB's and 2 Spilos for $75. And even got a late fee of $7 cause I wasnt here when bill was due.


 ya but look at all the sh*t you ordered!







What was you quoted air bill?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are bitch'in? My 13" Tern and 2 baby Caribas AE bill were $141. 3 dead SRB's and 2 Spilos for $75. And even got a late fee of $7 cause I wasnt here when bill was due.
> ...


 Ash told me it was in the range of $80.. he lied to me!!!







But being the cool ass doode that ASH is







.. shipping doesnt matter to me, especially when receiving a monster Tern!!!!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"Hey guys I think I can help! I recieved a shipment from Pedro about 3 months ago and the bill was estimated to be about $40. When I recieved the bill it was $82! I called AE and asked what the hell happened and the lady told me that Pedro forgot to fill out the "air bill" that specifies the weight of the package. She said so they enter in a default weight of 17 pounds in this case. The lady then asked how much i think my package weighed and i said like 3 pounds. So she corrected the bill and brought my payment down to $35! 
I have notified Pedro about this and he said he doesnt fill out the air bill because if he miss calculates the weight there is a big penalty. So call AE and check it out. It worked for me! "

That just isn't cool...he NEEDS to buy a scale and add a pound if he has too....a 200-300% increase in shipping costs id BS...espechially when he can just weight them him-self...not good buiness practice....I may have to buy the new caribas I want else were....Shipping costs what it costs but If you get a quote for one thing and it is that much more for no reason that just isn't right.....even If the fish are superior in qualety......Mabe he has addrssed this problem resently.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

141 atleast ugot lots and a monster
but 75$ WTF screw that


----------



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

i ordered 4 different times in the past few months. i finally got the bill. it was 73, 78, 48, 43. i dont understand why they were so different. the weight was all within a few pounds.. the 48 was 3 small high backs . the 43 was 5 small supers. the 78 was a brandti and 5 small golds. the the 73 was 11 2-3 inch pygo mix. i dont get it why one or two pounds is almost twice as much as the first shippments. i live in nebraska.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I wonder why none of our community fish suppliers are replying to this thread?


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> > Im in northeastern PA. I was gonna take a road trip and go to NJ. i called every pet and fish store within 50 miles of me and the only thing they stock are rb's. I asked the places around me if they can order anything else but all they can get are rb's. Sharkaquarium is like 2 hours from me, ill prolly go there i hear they have some huge fish and i would love to see them. If Aquatic Visions is within a half hour maybe to stop by there too.


 Dude, I think Aquatic Visions may actually be closer to you than Shark Aquarium if that's the case...They're about 5 minutes from exit 1 on I-280...Which is right off of I-80...Give them a buzz man.. They shouldn't disappoint you.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I wonder why none of our community fish suppliers are replying to this thread?


 bring it to their attention because they don't browse around here all the time.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

boxer said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why none of our community fish suppliers are replying to this thread?
> ...


 Plus I dont think diestibutoirs have control over rates with AE or any other surpise surcharges that they tag on shipments.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

hey pedro how hard is it to use a scale man???? I might just start a thread about that in the classifieds were he will see it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


 They can atleast get their quotes right. Not all of us can just pay double the shipping qoute like nothing.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

First of all let me say shame on you Pedro and Ash









You are both great guys and have a great product I really appreciate but why wouldn't you enter a weight??









I have never ordered online before netiher had my friend, so we were like hey I'll try one of these sellers everyone recomends and you try the other so thats what we did.

BOTH OF THEM DID NOT ENTER A WEIGHT AND CAUSED US TO GET CHARGED $80 ON SHIPPING

I tried what Atlanta Braves said and they adjusted it for me $47.64 woohoo









However my friend must have got a grumpy rep because they wouldn't do it for him, and he called back and they said just like you were just told NO

so now because Ash was lazy and wouldn't weigh his package he got stuck paying an extra 30 bucks, oh and RHOMZILLA I bet your would not have been 141 if the weight was entered, looks like it cost you an extra 30-40 bucks as well (you had 2 boxes so your is going to be about double what mine was = 47.64)

With that said I will probably not order online ever again unless these guys learn how to weigh boxes


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Im glad I was of some service, but im also sorry your friend got screwed. Have you contacted the sellers regarding this yet?


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Im glad I was of some service, but im also sorry your friend got screwed. Have you contacted the sellers regarding this yet?


 not yet, I was about to order a few of those 5-6" pariya from ASH that he just got in, and I was going to call him to make the order and say if your not going to weigh the package I don't want to make the order


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> First of all let me say shame on you Pedro and Ash





> You are both great guys and have a great product I really appreciate
> 
> 
> > mr_meanor said:
> ...


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> > First of all let me say shame on you Pedro and Ash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

norfolkfolkthunderbird77 said:


> i ordered 4 different times in the past few months. i finally got the bill. it was 73, 78, 48, 43. i dont understand why they were so different. the weight was all within a few pounds.. the 48 was 3 small high backs . the 43 was 5 small supers. the 78 was a brandti and 5 small golds. the the 73 was 11 2-3 inch pygo mix. i dont get it why one or two pounds is almost twice as much as the first shippments. i live in nebraska.


 it just looks like you are also in the same boat as I

the $73 & $78 bills are obviously default weight boxes, meaning the seller did not enter a weight and AE decided they would just make one up and charge you whatever

the $48 & $43 bills look about right for an overnight shipment between 5-8 pounds

This is what I am talking about, doenst mean Ash or Pedro are bad people, because if you go through my posts I have done nothing but praise both of them and show appreciation for what they do.

and Mr Harley I have spoken with ash in the past an exact phrase of his was "I will not have an unhappy customer" That leads me to believe he is open to constructive criticism and if there is something simple he can do to improve his customer service he would be glad to do it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> oh and RHOMZILLA I bet your would not have been 141 if the weight was entered, looks like it cost you an extra 30-40 bucks as well (you had 2 boxes so your is going to be about double what mine was = 47.64)


 Actually the package for the Tern was $82, the Caribas for $45, and 2 late payments for $14. Which AE combined all the payment total together. The Tern I would understand, the Caribas are a bit pricey (considering I got the Caribas almost the same price), and the 2 late payments because I was on vacation and didnt get to pay on time.

I understand your anger for paying such a ridiculous price on shipping and that NOT everyone can just cough up $$$ out of their (_!_). But for most of the folks in this hobby, given a chance for a distributor to keep your interest going and give you access to Ps you cant easily get, feels its more than worth paying it without complaint just to have what they long for. Plus if you still think its unfair.. imagine what distributors have to pay to have these guys shipped from their actual environmental surroundings just to fullfill one person's happiness.

I would advise next time (if you ever again decide to order) to go over the costs of your order plus shipping. Im sure ASH, Brian, or any of the others would be helpfull enough to go over details with you.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > > First of all let me say shame on you Pedro and Ash
> ...


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> But for most of the folks in this hobby, given a chance for a distributor to keep your interest going and give you access to Ps you cant easily get, feels its more than worth paying it without complaint just to have what they long for.


 I agree and once again thats why I will continue to praise these distributors for what they do









my entire point is this is a simple way to save the buyer some $$ and possibly get them to make more orders online and to improve the situation for not only the buyer but the seller as well, thats all


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

One thing you have to remember Ash gives us prices that are cheeper than anywhere to help compensate for the shipping...and this is why he gives us better prices than anybody...
But nobody looks at that price ...
You can buy fish from someone else and pay 20 to 30 dollars more and then still have to deal with the shipping...
Plus this is a hobby for him, He has other business.. and he is just helping us out...


----------

